# Get rid of these EBay posts.........



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

What the hell?! I use the view new posts page to view the forum, now it's full of these spam posts about ebay items :?

It has now made the site unusable for me.

They need to go.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

+1 :x


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

+ 2 :x [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

+3 and I don't even have a TT.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

X4


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can they be put in a forum with the 3 word story ,last post wins and the interview thread ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhhhhh Get rid of these SHIT ebay posts!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

If I want something from ebay, I will type in www.ebay.co.uk and do my own fucking search.

Get rid of this fucking spam now!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

i thought i was the only one it was annoying as i saw no post in the flame room
seriously like the other have said and get rid doing my head in [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ive updated the settings so that they dont appear in any search, which effectively removes them from "View Unread" or similar links.

It provides a "service" as such, but as you all quite rightly state, it should not affect normal usage.

Sorry for the oversight, its now sorted.

BR

Jae


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Thankyou 

Congrats on the gorgeous little one


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the wishes! Emily is doing great, as too her Mum!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So if thay are staying can you explain why the TTOC ebay shop isn't showing up ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Jae said:


> Ive updated the settings so that they dont appear in any search, which effectively removes them from "View Unread" or similar links.
> 
> It provides a "service" as such, but as you all quite rightly state, it should not affect normal usage.
> 
> ...


if it's meant to be fixed how come I still get them on my PC and iPhone? :evil:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> If I want something from ebay, I will type in http://www.ebay.co.uk and do my own fucking search.
> 
> Get rid of this fucking spam now!


I don't condone bad language, but I agree with the sentiments expressed wholeheartedly. We really don't need this nonsense. We will all have alerts set up for stuff we're looking for. 180 pages of indiscriminate stuff makes it no more convenient to members than just searching eBay itself! WTF? 

This isn't a service and it's treating us like idiots.

Doug


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Doug Short said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > If I want something from ebay, I will type in http://www.ebay.co.uk and do my own fucking search.
> ...


agree its a backward step but no doubt this is about money which only drags forums down  
lets wait for the first scam to appear and member to be ripped off, thats why I have only ever used it once and wont use paypal
there are other adds that appear now, that are linked to unreputable companies, so I will never use the links to them, the forum should protect members not set them up to be potentially exploited.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Totally agree mate.

FWIW, I've basically stopped using eBay except for the occasional small purchase. They rip off private (i.e,. non-business) sellers IMHO with the double whammy of eBay fees and PayPal fees and kill small businesses selling books and CDs with having to offer 'free' P&P.

My last attempt at a significant puchase (red Mk1 interior) went pear-shaped as the seller kindly informed me after I'd bought the item on a Buy It Now (despite a prior contact testing the water) that he had sold the lot (outside eBay) to someone in a different country! Between me clicking the Buy It Now and him closing the deal, he obviously not had time to remove the listing.

My last small purchase took over two weeks to arrive even from a power seller.

On the whole, it's crap.

Doug


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> Totally agree mate.
> 
> FWIW, I've basically stopped using eBay except for the occasional small purchase. They rip off private (i.e,. non-business) sellers IMHO with the double whammy of eBay fees and PayPal fees and kill small businesses selling books and CDs with having to offer 'free' P&P.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't bother Doug - they never listen to any of us or if they do then a smartarse comment is posted in reaction.

Haven't seen the add for Gizmo's car recently. How childish.  :roll:


----------

